# Diet - new food



## Lisa23781 (May 13, 2013)

Any suggestions on a new food for my Josie? We are finishing up a bag of Innova. She has become overweight over in the last 6 months. Orijen & Acana have been highly recommended. Looking for a high quality food & suggestion of how much to feed her per day.

Lisa


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

My foods for my mates

ocean earned

kings salmon hours old

nothing can flex with omega 3's 

I mix it all with there kibble, elk, moose, duck and more

and pre and pro biotics and digestive enzymes

last pic my snack da Nordic Thunder clear clean Foods

shrimp, crab , salmon, squid, oysters and clams

earned foods only ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We've had good luck with Acana chicken and Burbank Potato


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

There are lots of threads on this if you use the search.

We feed Orijen, and the dogs and us love it. We also add fish oil.


----------

